# Windows x64: Firefox 3.0.3 (pre-EN) 64Bit



## Sentionline007 (3. Oktober 2008)

Habe seid einer Stunde die  Firefox 3.0.3(pre-EN) in der 64Bit Version auf meinem Windows XP x64 am laufen. Der Seitenaufbau ist jetzt meiner Meinung nach um *50%* schneller.

Alle Add-Ons laufen, die ich selber benutze. Bis auf Video Downloader der nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird. Aber FlashBlock, Ad-Block und NoScript sind kompatibel. Die Version ist aber Englisch!

Testet selber und teilt meinen Temporausch!

Fazit: Super!


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich verwende eigentlich ausschließlich FF 3.0.3 in der 64 Bit-Version und bin damit rundum glücklich.  

In den nächsten Tagen wird dann mal Chrome getestet ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bennz (3. Oktober 2008)

Schneller isser, aber alle plugins gehen wie immer nicht


----------



## Falk (3. Oktober 2008)

Vor allem Flash dürfe Probleme machen, da Adobe es nicht hinkriegt, eine 64-Bit-Version zu machen.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Vor allem Flash dürfe Probleme machen, da Adobe es nicht hinkriegt, eine 64-Bit-Version zu machen.


So sehe ich das auch, solange es von Adobe kein 64 bit flash-Plugin gibt, ist 64-bit Browsing lediglich ein Nischenprodukt bei der großen Anzahl an Seiten mit Flash-Elementen zur Zeit.
Daher wäre jetzt für mich ein 64 bit FF ähnlich uninteressant wie der 64 Bit IE.


----------



## Sentionline007 (4. Oktober 2008)

Es kann ja auch ein Vorteil sein das Flash nicht läuft...

Dann braucht man kein Flashblock und spart zudem Bandbreite


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade Firefox x64 installiert und festgestellt, dass die Seiten viel schneller aufgebaut werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann Firefox x64 eindeutschen!

Man sollte dazu die Programmordner von Firefox x86 (de) und Firefox x64 (en) parallel offen haben.
Wenn man einen englischen Firefox installiert, sind die Suchmaschinen durcheinander. -> Löscht den Inhalt des _searchplugins_-Ordners von Firefox (en). Anschließend kopiert ihr den Inhalt der deutschen Version einfach rein. Dasselbe Spielchen macht ihr mit dem _defaults_-Ordner.

So, und jetzt zum Sprachwechsel: Im Ordner _Chrome_ findet ihr die Dateien _en-US.jar_ und _en-US.manifest_ (en) bzw. _de.jar_ und _de.manifest_ (de). Dies sind die Sprachdateien. Irgendeine andere .jar-Datei bestimmt, welche Sprachdatei benutzt werden soll. Ersetzt man den kompletten Inhalt des Chrome-Ordners, ist Firefox x64 deutsch. Nebenwirkung: Der Inhalt der Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste wird nicht mehr angezeigt. Da muss man rausfinden, welche .jar-Datei man verschieben muss. Das mache ich demnächst.

Zur Info: Ich habe mir Firefox 3.1a2pre (Minefield) geholt.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Oktober 2008)

Warum heist das FF 3.0.3 jetzt Minefield?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. Oktober 2008)

Die (Alpha-)Preview-Versionen von Firefox heißen auch Minefield. Das ist dafür da, dass Noobs nicht aus Versehen eine instabile Version installieren.


----------



## Honk53 (7. Oktober 2008)

ich werds mal testen


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Oktober 2008)

[x] Verwende einen anderen Browser.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Art Patch geschrieben, mit dem ihr Firefox x64 eindeutschen könnt. Ein paar Sachen müsst ihr manuell machen, aber das sind nur ein paar kleine Handgriffe.

Leider enthält dieser Patch noch viele Fehler, das ist meine erste richtige bat-Datei. Dafür habe ich hier geguckt:
BATch Datei , cmd Befehle in Windows (DOS)
FAQ Datenbank - Verwenden der Windows 2000-Befehlsreferenz
Vielleicht kann einer von euch die Datei noch etwas bearbeiten.

Keine Angst, die Fehler richten keinen Schaden an, sie sorgen nur dafür, dass einiges nicht läuft.

Bitte befolgt die Anweisungen in der readme.txt.


*Download:*
7z-Datei
WinUHA SFX-Archiv (exe-Datei)


MFG,
Jever


----------

